# I think my car might be totaled



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Earlier today a driver changed lanes 10 feet in front of me. He was stopped behind a left turning car, I was doing 40. We hit hard. Both vehicles towed. My windshield is cracked, my door won’t open and the front axle won’t turn. Found a large bearing ring on the road. All because a driver was too lazy to shoulder check. At least $7K in body damage. Who knows how much in chassis and drivetrain damage. It’s a 2014 so I don’t know what the insurance company will say. Today sucked.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Did you have a dash cam?

Any tickets or charges?

Will you change your name to 0SweetRide?

Are you OK?

I'm sorry that happened to you.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

A 2014 what and who is at fault? From the sounds of it there's a lot more than $7,000 especially if it's a front wheel drive vehicle. They'll probably write it off.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

probably a write off.

who is your insurance company?


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Sorry to hear that Mark. Hope you guys are okey.


----------



## ZeroGravity (Mar 25, 2016)

Sorry to hear that. It sounds like way more than 7K unfortunately. Someone turned too tight out of the parking space next to me at work and caught the front corner of my car. Nothing mechanical, all paint and panel work was over 5K. Repair prices are crazy.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Well that sucks. Beyond everyone being okay and insurance paying out, is the sheer inconvenience of it all. Rental and/or purchase, insurance costing/license, phoning/running around to get those things done, etc can be a major pain in the posterior.


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

Your neck hurts I bet


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Glad that _you_ are undamaged.

There is a reason why it's so easy to start threads about what terrible drivers there are out there. Personally, I try to leave a safe stopping distance between myself and the vehicle ahead of me at all times. At high speeds, that means leaving more space, even if maintaining the speed of traffic. Unfortunately, other drivers tend to view that as some sort of wasted space that they could easily occupy, and they cut in front of me, not only drastically reducing the space between themselves and the vehicle ahead of them, but the distance between themselves and my vehicle as well. And the result is what happened to our fellow forum member.

As the driver of a low vehicle (Golf wagon), I can often find myself behind a pickup, SUV, or van with tinted windows that make it impossible to see what lies ahead. If I drop back, as I was taught to, I can see what is obstructed from view if I'm too close. But of course, that just gets viewed as yet more "wasted space", and someone inevitably cuts in.

When our history gets written about in 100 years - assuming there is still someone left to write it - they will say that impatience was the source of our decline and destruction.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Glad you are okay.

We had an incident with a deer last summer and I expected that they would write the car off. It is a 2009 Toyota Camry that I had just bought for $5K and the repair estimate came to roughly the same. Even the manager of the body shop was surprised that they fixed it. He did say that insurance companies are more likely to repair Toyotas than some other brands, so I guess the make and model does seem to make a difference.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

As others have written, the main thing is that there were no injuries.

If you have to replace your car, do you have anything specific in mind?



mhammer said:


> When our history gets written about in 100 years - assuming there is still someone left to write it - they will say that impatience was the source of our decline and destruction.


Brilliant! This is one I will have to try to remember.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Good to know that you are okay. It's really annoying when you are driving and minding your own business and then because of another person, your car is damaged. Happened to me last spring although the damage was not as bad as I would think you have on your car.
Good luck with dealing with all the repercussions.


----------



## 10409 (Dec 11, 2011)

Glad you’re alright, Ottawa drivers lose their marbles in the snow. Homer Simpson designed the car with horns everywhere for us


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

player99 said:


> Did you have a dash cam?
> 
> Any tickets or charges?
> 
> ...


No, my dash cam was off as I had the GPS on. Pretty cut and dry though. I took lots of photo evidence. Police don't attend accidents any more (in Ottawa). So, no tickets are handed out. Tax dollars hard at work FFS. Had to have the vehicle towed to a reporting centre about 20kms away. Then wait there for a while. Hop back into the tow truck to take it to the Ford dealership. What pisses me off the most is the fact no more f'n tickets are given out to drivers committing infractions that cause accidents. No wonder know one cares anymore. There's no points taken away, no ticket on your record and with the stupid no-fault in Ontario, the other driver's rates won't go up any more than mine. And my rates will now go up because of this.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Electraglide said:


> A 2014 what and who is at fault? From the sounds of it there's a lot more than $7,000 especially if it's a front wheel drive vehicle. They'll probably write it off.


The other driver is at fault. He came into my lane without checking.


----------



## 10409 (Dec 11, 2011)

I’m pretty sure if they find the other guy at fault they’ll give him a ticket post-fact and it will come off of his insurance


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Wardo said:


> probably a write off.
> 
> who is your insurance company?


CAA


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

marcos said:


> Sorry to hear that Mark. Hope you guys are okey.


I am thanks


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

if cost of repair > remaining value of vehicle = write off.
only after inspection at a shop ( and look for hidden damage ) do they consider if it's salvageable

it's over 500 to just spray a door or fender these days .


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

ZeroGravity said:


> Sorry to hear that. It sounds like way more than 7K unfortunately. Someone turned too tight out of the parking space next to me at work and caught the front corner of my car. Nothing mechanical, all paint and panel work was over 5K. Repair prices are crazy.


I'm probably better off with a write-off as a repair will knock $2K off the value of my car. Which, I loved.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

mhammer said:


> Glad that _you_ are undamaged.
> 
> There is a reason why it's so easy to start threads about what terrible drivers there are out there. Personally, I try to leave a safe stopping distance between myself and the vehicle ahead of me at all times. At high speeds, that means leaving more space, even if maintaining the speed of traffic. Unfortunately, other drivers tend to view that as some sort of wasted space that they could easily occupy, and they cut in front of me, not only drastically reducing the space between themselves and the vehicle ahead of them, but the distance between themselves and my vehicle as well. And the result is what happened to our fellow forum member.
> 
> ...


Thanks. In this case, space had nothing to do with it. I was just toddling along in the R/H lane and when I was about 10 feet away, the driver in the L/H lane decided he'd had enough of waiting for the car in front of him to turn left. He didn't shoulder check, didn't care, just came quickly over hoping I'm sure, that no one was there. Well, sadly, I was. Yup, agree 100% with you on the impatience.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

greco said:


> As others have written, the main thing is that there were no injuries.
> 
> If you have to replace your car, do you have anything specific in mind?
> 
> ...


No, I was hoping to keep this for another 5 years or so then grab an electric SUV of some sort.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

mike_oxbig said:


> Glad you’re alright, Ottawa drivers lose their marbles in the snow. Homer Simpson designed the car with horns everywhere for us


No snow, just a light rain. Even if the roads had been dry, there was no time to stop. The other driver was basically at a standstill and just starting to accelerate as I hit him.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

mike_oxbig said:


> I’m pretty sure if they find the other guy at fault they’ll give him a ticket post-fact and it will come off of his insurance


I hope so but the staff at the reporting centre showed no interest in following up.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

My car won't even drive. The engine just revs. Something is broken in the front tranny I suspect.


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

or 1/2 shaft snapped . / outer CV joint broken /


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

oldjoat said:


> or 1/2 shaft snapped . / outer CV joint broken /


Yes, def makes sense.


----------



## ZeroGravity (Mar 25, 2016)

1SweetRide said:


> I'm probably better off with a write-off as a repair will knock $2K off the value of my car. Which, I loved.


Yeah, insurance won't compensate for loss resale value. I got lucky in my case, even though I disclosed when I traded it, it didn't show on the Carfax report so it was not a factor in trade value since the car was going direct to a 3rd party and not the dealer.


----------



## 10409 (Dec 11, 2011)

1SweetRide said:


> I hope so but the staff at the reporting centre showed no interest in following up.


You mean the secretaries that sit there behind the glass and wait for people to get to the front of the line before sending them to the back with papers to fill out? Yeah they hate their life. Damage over 2k will have insurance asking who’s at Fault, all your insurance should be for is to accommodate you while you wait for a new vehicle


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

the write off value will be determined on similar price vehicles on Kijiji in the ottawa area with similar km and options .

the reporting station may issue a ticket after the fact ( to either driver ) ... they do like their revenue tools don't they .
they may also issue blame ( or partial blame ) to each driver ... or simply let the insurance companies fight it out.

sorry on all accounts 
( still, you're in one piece I hope ) ...


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Unless its a collectible/desirable car you'll want it wrote off.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

1SweetRide said:


> The other driver is at fault. He came into my lane without checking.


No police report? Just your word against his? Sounds like no fault where both people pay and it goes to court afterwards. Out here if there is more than $2000 it has to be reported. Hopefully the person you hit has enough insurance and doesn't take you to court.


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

you don't get to decide here ... 
if THEY write it off you can offer to buy it back , but it will have a "rebuilt" or be "branded" as a write off on the ownership .
lotsa hoops to jump through before you can get it back on the road ... and be worthless because of the "branded" title papers.

insurance companies will only give you PL & PD coverage ... ( no collision, because it was already written off )

so unless it's of sentimental value , tain't worth it.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

oldjoat said:


> if cost of repair > remaining value of vehicle = write off.
> only after inspection at a shop ( and look for hidden damage ) do they consider if it's salvageable
> 
> it's over 500 to just spray a door or fender these days .


A piece of plastic between the hood and the windshield on my F150 was $750 and the paint job was almost $5000.....it was some special paint. I paid $3000 for the truck and the guy who owned the building gave me $4000.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

ughh, sorry to hear about this mess. glad you are phys ok


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

yup ... repair costs are through the roof .

a truck clipped the back tail light and wrinkled the taillight opening on one of my cars .
a new tail light , fender straightening and paint of the rear fender was quoted at 2200 to 2500 ( 3 shop estimates )
the other driver offered 850 cash if I didn't report the accident ( the car was only worth 400 ) 
so I took the cash , had him sign a statement saying he was responsible for minor damage and had paid to my satisfaction and the matter was closed .

pounded out the small crease , quick rattle can paint job , installed a used taillight and was back on the road.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

I just talked to my better half who happens to be in the field. First question is....Was he established in the lane during collision or kind halfway in/out? Typically it's an at fault loss for the person rear ending someone else in this circumstance if the vehicle receiving rear end was established. If they weren't established and you took plenty of pics, you should be good. She also explained to me that in Ontario the rules are slightly different and it should be covered under DCPD (Direct Compensation Property Damage) where each Insurance takes care of their own. Basically like PLPD in AB.

Good luck with your claim and sorry for the loss. Shitty time of year for that to happen but the animals are out in force at Xmas.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

1SweetRide said:


> CAA


They aren’t too bad to get AB benefits from if it turns out that you need them. Aviva and RBC are the most difficult to deal with.


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

one in the same company these days ... Aviva bought RBC out ...
yes , very difficult to deal with ... Aviva doesn't have anyone local in ottawa , you deal with southern ontario .


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Electraglide said:


> No police report? Just your word against his? Sounds like no fault where both people pay and it goes to court afterwards. Out here if there is more than $2000 it has to be reported. Hopefully the person you hit has enough insurance and doesn't take you to court.


The police report is generated when you get to one of the two reporting centres (both outside of the city). Yes, in Ontario it's No Fault. Which is stupid as F.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Dorian2 said:


> I just talked to my better half who happens to be in the field. First question is....Was he established in the lane during collision or kind halfway in/out? Typically it's an at fault loss for the person rear ending someone else in this circumstance if the vehicle receiving rear end was established. If they weren't established and you took plenty of pics, you should be good. She also explained to me that in Ontario the rules are slightly different and it should be covered under DCPD (Direct Compensation Property Damage) where each Insurance takes care of their own. Basically like PLPD in AB.
> 
> Good luck with your claim and sorry for the loss. Shitty time of year for that to happen but the animals are out in force at Xmas.


Wasn't a rear ender, he was still merging into my lane when I hit him. My front left hit his rear right where his rear tire is.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

Accident reporting centers in Ontario could not care less whom is at fault. Your insurance company will determine fault after listening to both sides of the story. Even with dashcam footage, the accident repair centers don't give a hoot.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Wardo said:


> ...Aviva and RBC are the most difficult to deal with.


I've had three claims with Aviva (two auto, one home). The first one had a bit of a hiccup, which my broker sorted out with a phone call. The other two were easy. 

Having a broker really helps - at the time, I represented about $3K worth of annual business to them, whereas my broker represents several million worth of business - for me, having a good broker is worth the premium versus dealing directly.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

1SweetRide said:


> Wasn't a rear ender, he was still merging into my lane when I hit him. My front left hit his rear right where his rear tire is.


'nuff said. Unfortunate about the PITA it is, but at least you won't get hit with higher rates.....hopefully...lol


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

mike_oxbig said:


> I’m pretty sure if they find the other guy at fault they’ll give him a ticket post-fact and it will come off of his insurance


I thought the rule was, if you hit someone from behind, you are at fault. Pretty much no matter what.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

1SweetRide said:


> Wasn't a rear ender, he was still merging into my lane when I hit him. My front left hit his rear right where his rear tire is.


So you hit him from behind. May the best lawyer win. Hopefully you have witnesses etc. aside from pictures. If your insurance does no fault you should be good.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

bw66 said:


> I've had three claims with Aviva (two auto, one home).


The problem is getting Accident Benefits from them if you are injured in an MVA. A lot of plaintiff side law firms won’t take claims if the insurance carrier is RBC/Aviva.


----------



## 10409 (Dec 11, 2011)

Guncho said:


> I thought the rule was, if you hit someone from behind, you are at fault. Pretty much no matter what.


The way I understood it was he hit the back right quarter panel with his front left because the guy merged into him.

I had a lady merge in front of me and slam on the brakes a few months ago while I was towing. Arguably and reasonably caused by her being a twat but I just paid for the damage to keep it off insurance, already knew what they would say.


----------



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

A lot of bone head drivers don't even no the rules of the road anymore. I got a list I see violated all the time.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Wardo said:


> The problem is getting Accident Benefits from them if you are injured in an MVA. A lot of plaintiff side law firms won’t take claims if the insurance carrier is RBC/Aviva.


I'll defer to your legal expertise on that side of things. Thankfully, I have no experience with injury claims.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Glad you are okay. This just shows to me that dash cams are a worthwhile investment.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

I just did a quick check on Ont. motorcycle insurance. Do you have to supply your own lube?


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

yeah... by the 19 L pail ... 

at one point , only 1 company would insure your bike on ontario ... ( waaaayyy back )

when it eventually cost more to insure the bike than 2 cars and the truck , I told 'em what to do with it .

things have changed since then , but it's still pricey for what you get.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

If I was still in BC this is what my motorcycle insurance would be $219 a year. That includes license fee. That would be with a collector plate and I couldn't ride the bike to work or school. The 81 Harley I had here was $340 a year. The 2000 would have been less than $500.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Electraglide said:


> So you hit him from behind. May the best lawyer win. Hopefully you have witnesses etc. aside from pictures. If your insurance does no fault you should be good.


No, I don't know how else to say it. I didn't hit him from behind.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Guncho said:


> I thought the rule was, if you hit someone from behind, you are at fault. Pretty much no matter what.


No but even so, I didn't hit him from behind.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

1SweetRide said:


> Earlier today a driver changed lanes 10 feet in front of me. He was stopped behind a left turning car, I was doing 40. We hit hard. Both vehicles towed. My windshield is cracked, my door won’t open and the front axle won’t turn. Found a large bearing ring on the road. All because a driver was too lazy to shoulder check. At least $7K in body damage. Who knows how much in chassis and drivetrain damage. It’s a 2014 so I don’t know what the insurance company will say. Today sucked.



I'm sorry this happened to you.

It's not a matter of just being careful. You really have to strive to predict what crazy assed shit some dumb ass is about to pull in front of you.

I spend a fair bit of time and effort while driving trying to do that.

You can get a decent dash cam for less than $200. I love mine. It shoots high def with decent audio and I can easily download the files via a micro SDRAM.

I highly recommend one, unless you're a crazy shitty driver and don't want that evidence following you around.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

A picture is worth a thousand words?


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Milkman said:


> I'm sorry this happened to you.
> 
> It's not a matter of just being careful. You really have to strive to predict what crazy assed shit some dumb ass is about to pull in front of you.
> 
> ...


Haha. well I use my iPhone as a dashcam most times but it doesn't run in the background and I was using the phone's GPS.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Sue them all ... lol


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

1SweetRide said:


> Haha. well I use my iPhone as a dashcam most times but it doesn't run in the background and I was using the phone's GPS.



One amusing side effect of using the dashcam is that I find myself being less "verbal" in my observations of other drivers. It's like I'm Big Brother and I'm watching myself.....weird.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Milkman said:


> One amusing side effect of using the dashcam is that I find myself being less "verbal" in my observations of other drivers. It's like I'm Big Brother and I'm watching myself.....weird.


It records audio I take it?


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

1SweetRide said:


> It records audio I take it?



Loud and clear.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Milkman said:


> Loud and clear.


I've even used it to record phone meetings for later reference.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

1SweetRide said:


> A picture is worth a thousand words?
> View attachment 284802


Great pic. I like how you drew the flashing left signal. From your original post, I was thinking he turned and you hit the vehicle in front of him. Your right, a picture (or good drawing) is worth a thousand words. My wife gave me a dashcam for Christmas a couple of years ago and I never installed it. Someone almost turned into me while I was going through an intersection a couple of weeks ago which me think it would have come in handy. It's up and running now. I like it and should have installed it when I got it. She bought mine on sale for less than $50. As for your situation, I'm guessing a write off. If you think it should be and they want to fix it, just tell them "no problem but I will need you to sign a document stating that the car is as safe as it was before the accident" They will then probably write it off.


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

they can normally replace the front sub frame & front rad carrier with a new/used one 
however , if they put torches anywhere to the remaining body, the high strength steel becomes regular steel and the crumple zones don't work properly ... 
making the car technically unsafe to drive. ( it will also rust out quicker too )

it's usually the main reason for writing off cars with minimal damage.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

laristotle said:


> View attachment 284810



2, 3, 1?


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Why the question mark? Are you unsure Milkman?


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Dorian2 said:


> Why the question mark? Are you unsure Milkman?


I am no more perfect than you or anyone else.

I was right? Good. It seems pretty obvious just from driving out there that not everybody knows the correct answer.


----------



## johnnyshaka (Nov 2, 2014)

1SweetRide said:


> A picture is worth a thousand words?
> View attachment 284802


I know the intersection well as I dated a girl who lived on Holmwood for several years and I lived in Hunt Club so I used to take Bronson to and from her place all the time because Bank Street was always a gong show.

EDIT: And, IIRC, there are restrictions on turning left from Bronson onto Holmwood...could that be a factor?


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Milkman said:


> I am no more perfect than you or anyone else.
> 
> I was right? Good. It seems pretty obvious just from driving out there that not everybody knows the correct answer.


lol. I was razzing you and poking fun at the Donuts that can even comprehend a simple road rule like that at the same time. It's all good.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

johnnyshaka said:


> I know the intersection well as I dated a girl who lived on Holmwood for several years and I lived in Hunt Club so I used to take Bronson to and from her place all the time because Bank Street was always a gong show.
> 
> EDIT: And, IIRC, there are restrictions on turning left from Bronson onto Holmwood...could that be a factor?


I didn’t notice any. Are you sure that’s still in place?


----------



## johnnyshaka (Nov 2, 2014)

1SweetRide said:


> I didn’t notice any. Are you sure that’s still in place?


Google Maps


----------



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

laristotle said:


> View attachment 284810


You got to have a car squeezing by vehicle 3 on the right to look more realistic to the roads I drive on. Two wheels on the sidewalk also.


----------



## 10409 (Dec 11, 2011)

1SweetRide said:


> A picture is worth a thousand words?
> View attachment 284802


You should draw in all the other traffic and a few cyclists who think they’re a vehicle and someone begging for money at the light. Make sure to indicate with a yellow crayon that at least one random vehicle had their high beams on. From that aerial view you should be able to sketch in boobs and cell phones on laps with some imagination too.


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

sure , then they'd want the plate numbers too ( and hire you as a red light camera)


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

laristotle said:


> View attachment 284810


It depends where you are and what color the signs are. 2, 3,1 most places. 2 could indicate quite a few things including some guy taking a leak.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

johnnyshaka said:


> Google Maps


No wonder the guy felt he needed to do something drastic.


----------



## dmc69 (Jan 20, 2011)

laristotle said:


> View attachment 284810


I live in Brampton. Accurate.


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

also would be accurate for quebec , but with 3 4x4 ford pickups .


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

have we seen pictures of the wreckage? the carnage?


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

vadsy said:


> have we seen pictures of the wreckage? the carnage?


Well there was a detailed drawing


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

allthumbs56 said:


> Well there was a detailed drawing


didn’t do it for me. Guess I’m desensitized


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

vadsy said:


> didn’t do it for me. Guess I’m desensitized


It's not that interesting. I've got a loaner now. Tiny little Kona. Feels small, not an equivalent rental at all lol. Like the Apple Car Play though.


----------



## troyhead (May 23, 2014)

1SweetRide said:


> Like the Apple Car Play though.


Using a rental was how I got hooked on CarPlay. It was definitely a factor in helping choose my next vehicle purchase (Toyota didn't have it at the time for some reason, even though almost every other car maker did.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Connectivity and interactive technology is a major driving factor in modern car designs.

I attend annual conferences with a few major auto makers and they worry much more about how consumers smartphones and tablets connect with the cars and how the cars in turn connect with the dealerships than they do about mundane things like performance and handling.

It's all about technology, emissions and efficiency.

I get that, but there's very little in terms of the "joy of driving".


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Milkman said:


> Connectivity and interactive technology is a major driving factor in modern car designs.
> 
> I attend annual conferences with a few major auto makers and they worry much more about how consumers smartphones and tablets connect with the cars and how the cars in turn connect with the dealerships than they do about mundane things like performance and handling.
> 
> ...


Not from the average manufacturer but you can find those attributes in models above the normal high-volume boxes. That's one of the main reasons I chose the Escape. It handled as close to a sports car as an SUV can get.


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

Milkman said:


> "joy of driving".


never come to ottawa then 
they do everything in their power to make it as unpleasant as they can ... 
under the guise of "traffic calming measures " and "no parking available" throughout the city proper. ( and soon to be 30 kph everywhere )

yeah , performance and handling have been replaced by "ooooh , look , I can use the dash cam to take selfies and send them real time to my friends"
and "I can't see myself in any of the mirrors on the car"

"what , it doesn't park itself ? ... how can a car not park itself these days ! ... I can't drive this ! "


just remember they only have to get a passing grade ( written ) and a short run around the block to get their license ( or just show their international one and they get a canadian one in return ) ........ so your island only had 3 cars and you drove one for 5 minutes one day , OK here you go.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

The joy of driving.








No need for gps or phone or any other new tech crap. Just put your foot on the gas and go......summer and winter.


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

oh come on , at least upgrade to disk brakes in the front ( and radial tires for grip)


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

oldjoat said:


> oh come on , at least upgrade to disk brakes in the front ( and radial tires for grip)


Screw that. You probably want an auto tranny too.


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

Electraglide said:


> You probably want an auto tranny too.


 now them's fighting words !


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

oldjoat said:


> now them's fighting words !


So you'd go for any tranny?


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Electraglide said:


> The joy of driving.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If I had that beauty it would not see another winter.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Electraglide said:


> The joy of driving.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The joy of impaling pedestrians and being half way to where you're going as soon as you've left the driveway.

Seriously I love a car that makes you want to wax it, a car that insists you give it a name and pat the dash.


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

Electraglide said:


> You probably want an auto tranny too


 I ain't no shiftless bastard .


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

allthumbs56 said:


> The joy of impaling pedestrians and being half way to where you're going as soon as you've left the driveway.
> 
> Seriously I love a car that makes you want to wax it, a car that insists you give it a name and pat the dash.


Take it up to 100 mph and take your foot off the gas and put it in neutral and coast for miles then run into and over say a Honda or a Tesla and just keep on driving, no damage done.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Milkman said:


> If I had that beauty it would not see another winter.


Properly maintained they're year round vehicles.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Electraglide said:


> Take it up to 100 mph and take your foot off the gas and put it in neutral and coast for miles then run into and over say a Honda or a Tesla and just keep on driving, no damage done.


No damage to the car but all the occupants are dead


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Insurance company called. Fifteen thousand to fix the car. They’re going to fix it. Seems like a bad decision for me.


----------



## LanceT (Mar 7, 2014)

Any option for a payout? Repaired vehicles are just never the same.


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

1SweetRide said:


> Insurance company called. Fifteen thousand to fix the car. They’re going to fix it. Seems like a bad decision for me.


when you go to pickup the car , pre arrange for another body shop to go over the car before you sign off on accepting the repairs ( say you're going for a test drive first ) .... go back with any deficiencies to the first shop and have them correct them ( just refuse to sign off as the repairs being accepted ... if they refuse , leave the car there , e-mail your ins company and with the other shops list of problems that were found. tell them to work it out with the first shop ... 
do not accept the fixes and a cash settlement to go away ...



other option is to go to a car dealership , have them give you the trade in value for a rebuilt car , then put it towards another unit on the lot .


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

LanceT said:


> Any option for a payout? Repaired vehicles are just never the same.


I don't know about that. I hit a deer and it was a $5k repair. Car is as good as new. They spared no expense in the repair.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

At the repair centre awaiting its turn. Three to four weeks before it's ready.

Not a good look if you're wanting to drive in a straight line.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

That’s what all the fuss is about? That’ll buff right out


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Can I just polish this up too?


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

1SweetRide said:


> Can I just polish this up too?
> View attachment 285628


If you can’t, ask the wife after she’s done installing the new flooring


----------



## LanceT (Mar 7, 2014)

Guncho said:


> I don't know about that. I hit a deer and it was a $5k repair. Car is as good as new. They spared no expense in the repair.


The value of the repair is relative of course. A $5k repair can be paint and trim pieces. I was more referring to vehicles with structural type damage. The OP’s $15k seemed to suggest that. 
I was t-boned in a Ranger by a lady who ran a stop sign. That truck never drove the same even after a spare-no-expense repair.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Yeah, that’s what I’m worried about.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Stuff like that is an easy fix .. lol


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

yeah and a little crazy glue 

that's why you take it to another shop to give it the once over and check the alignment .
the "rack" will tell you if the uni-body its tweaked at all , ... if so , back it goes till it's straight and square or you refuse to accept it.
"close enough " isn't the same as "bang on" before the accident.
and a one year guarantee on ANY rust on the repair areas. ( where they heat with a torch and burn off the inner corrosion protection )

no use on a good looking repair , only to have a panel rust through in 8 months after the repairs.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

oldjoat said:


> yeah and a little crazy glue
> 
> that's why you take it to another shop to give it the once over and check the alignment .
> the "rack" will tell you of the uni-body its tweaked at all , ... if so , back it goes till it's straight and square or you refuse to accept it.
> ...


The insurance company is giving me a lifetime warranty on the repairs. Trying to get more details.


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

make sure it covers ANY rust in the repaired areas ( inside out , or outside in )


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

1SweetRide said:


> The insurance company is giving me a lifetime warranty on the repairs. Trying to get more details.


Your lifetime or the car's or just for as long as you own the car? Isn't the average lifetime of a car less than 10 years or 200,000 km? Be interesting to see what your insurance company slates that at.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Electraglide said:


> Your lifetime or the car's or just for as long as you own the car? Isn't the average lifetime of a car less than 10 years or 200,000 km? Be interesting to see what your insurance company slates that at.


Yup, need more info and I want to know if it's transferable.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

1SweetRide said:


> Yup, need more info and I want to know if it's transferable.


If it isn't with that damage you might as well drive it into the ground. Hopefully they go over the motor/tranny assembly too.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Electraglide said:


> Hopefully they go over the motor/tranny assembly too.


They aren’t going to do that.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Worth noting, insurance repairs are always quoted way above what it actually costs. Not sure if its too late in the game but try to get prices without insurance inflation.

I had to do that for an out of pocket paint and dent expense - iirc it was less than half of most quotes once I told the shop I was paying.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Electraglide said:


> Your lifetime or the car's or just for as long as you own the car? ...


In my case, it will be for as long as I own the car. (At least that's what they told me - I haven't read the fine print.)


----------



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

Ball joint fell apart or lower control arm snaped on impact. CV joint pulled out of trany. Just read a book that is how I no..


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

Perhaps you should add a book on spelling and grammar to your reading list.


----------



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

JBFairthorne said:


> Perhaps you should add a book on spelling and grammar to your reading list.


Yep What happened to the spell check function. Not my best subject but I can smell BS a mile away.


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

Distortion said:


> CV joint pulled out of trany


 it could have also smashed the tranny flange , broke off the splined CV stub and destroyed the transmission casing in the process too.


----------



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

oldjoat said:


> it could have also smashed the tranny flange , broke off the splined CV stub and destroyed the transmission casing in the process too.


 I have had a lower control arm snap. And that all looks too familiar . Went to the wreckers got a used one and fixed it myself. Damn book did not do a thing for me .LOL.


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

with 15K in damages , pretty sure the tranny has damage too 

a front bumper / lower valance / headlight door assy / front fender / lower control arm / strut assy / rotor / speed sensor / caliper and flex hose / steering knuckle with wheel bearing / steering rack/ new driver's door and paint ... don't add up to 15K


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Budda said:


> Worth noting, insurance repairs are always quoted way above what it actually costs. Not sure if its too late in the game but try to get prices without insurance inflation.
> 
> I had to do that for an out of pocket paint and dent expense - iirc it was less than half of most quotes once I told the shop I was paying.


Without insurance "inflation" then you're out of pocket. Insurance pays $15,000 at the shop they want or you pay something between $7,500 and $15,000 out of your own pocket. If you have to pay out of your own pocket....no insurance or the person at fault wants to pay cash to have your car fixed for example, then shop around. There's probably things on the bill that if you're paying for it you might pass on. 


bw66 said:


> In my case, it will be for as long as I own the car. (At least that's what they told me - I haven't read the fine print.)


Well, at least you're covered. When you sell the car the next guy takes his chances and it could screw up the sale. Could leave you open to a lawsuit too depending on what the damage was and what you disclose.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

oldjoat said:


> with 15K in damages , pretty sure the tranny has damage too
> 
> a front bumper / lower valance / headlight door assy / front fender / lower control arm / strut assy / rotor / speed sensor / caliper and flex hose / steering knuckle with wheel bearing / steering rack/ new driver's door and paint ... don't add up to 15K


Check and straighten "frame" and possibly body. Check and possibly reseal windshield. Struts on both sides.....CV joints too and brake assemblies (new rotors, pads etc.) probably some electrical and replacing chrome. A fair bit of paint.....might as well do at least the whole front and maybe the whole body. That doesn't include what they'll pay for a rental. Doesn't really matter what it adds up to if the insurance company is signing the check.


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

you don't straighten a uni-body "frame" ... you scrap the car ... if the body is tweaked, it did it's job and is a write off .

the vehicle gets "branded" as a write off in ontario so the next person will know it was in a bad accident . ( check your vehicle registration for branded/rebuilt )
it may have been rebuilt and driveable , but is still basically worthless.

vehicles (trucks) with a true frame may be straightened without using heat ... but if heat is used , the metal changes its structure and becomes a lower grade steel and easier to bend and crack.

still as you say , lots of shops will do the work and roll it out the door ... the ins will pay .
most folks trade in every couple of years and the problems becomes someone else's. 

life , love and insurance


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

oldjoat said:


> with 15K in damages , pretty sure the tranny has damage too


That was my take on it too but I’m a lazy shiftless bastard couldn’t be bothered tying a bunch of shit about it.


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

no tranny case would take abuse ( alum casings ) even standards these days 

a std truck one might ( a lot are still case iron ), but the bell housings are all alum.

SUV 's fall under the car curse 

had a Ford sorass wagon ... it was a wagon body on the car running gear ... 
front bearings , ball joints and tie rods every 6-8 months ( 30-40,000 KM)
just too light duty for the vehicle weight.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

I have a 2010 F150 bought new for 20k; so far it has cost me oil, one set of tires, one battery, pads on all four, spark plugs and the MAF needed to be cleaned. It’s a light duty vehicle but I expect that it will haul my sorry ass around for at least another 5 years.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Electraglide said:


> ...
> 
> Well, at least you're covered. When you sell the car the next guy takes his chances and it could screw up the sale. Could leave you open to a lawsuit too depending on what the damage was and what you disclose.


I haven't sold a vehicle to anyone other than a wrecker in years, but even if I did, the repair would show up on the vehicle history. In Ontario, any insurance claim or police accident report is registered to the vehicle so any buyer is fully aware of the repair.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

bw66 said:


> I haven't sold a vehicle to anyone other than a wrecker in years, but even if I did, the repair would show up on the vehicle history. In Ontario, any insurance claim or police accident report is registered to the vehicle so any buyer is fully aware of the repair.


I guess it the same elsewhere in Canada but I've never checked the vehicle history on any used one I've bought privately. If nothing comes up (including stolen) when I register it in my name that works for me.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I didnt say pay out of pocket, I said find out what the work actually costs.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Budda said:


> I didnt say pay out of pocket, I said find out what the work actually costs.


You did mention paying for a paint job out of pocket and why would you look for what the work actually costs unless you were going to pay for it yourself? That being said insurance is covering the whole thing and I hope someone does a thorough check on the engine and drive train before everything is buttoned up.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

oldjoat said:


> you don't straighten a uni-body "frame" ... you scrap the car ... if the body is tweaked, it did it's job and is a write off .
> 
> the vehicle gets "branded" as a write off in ontario so the next person will know it was in a bad accident . ( check your vehicle registration for branded/rebuilt )
> it may have been rebuilt and driveable , but is still basically worthless.
> ...


Hopefully they scrap the car but it still has to be checked first.....and not by someone just eyeballing it. If the vehicle is a write-off that's one thing but this one isn't. In BC that shows up when you're going to register/insure the vehicle. Not too sure about Alberta. This one they could go to a wreckers and get and replace the whole front end. Then, hopefully check things. Anyway, in this instance the insurance is paying to fix the car.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Wardo said:


> I have a 2010 F150 bought new for 20k; so far it has cost me oil, one set of tires, one battery, pads on all four, spark plugs and the MAF needed to be cleaned. It’s a light duty vehicle but I expect that it will haul my sorry ass around for at least another 5 years.


On my F150 there was a hose that went from the front of the motor to the firewall. To change it you had to pull the battleship off 'cause it went under there and you couldn't get the front hose clamp undone unless you did that. Costly. After it got damaged and I paid to have the windshield replaced the ex let her grandson drive it. Replace both front rotors, calipers, brake pads, wheel bearings, tie rod ends and a few other things cost me an arm and a leg.....and that's me buying all the parts. The kid has no clue and didn't say anything about a noise until after he got back to Red Deer from Vancouver. Whe I checked I found that the one set of brake pads were down to the metal and there was fluid all over the place. This is the kid who told the cops that he was "Just holding the baseball bat while his friend talked to some other kids". Then told the judge he'd just walk out from a "bush camp" west of Williams Lake.


----------

